# Kidding is beginning again



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nikkita gave us a single buck kid...he's a big boy...If this doe EVER gives us a doeling kid, we will keep her...Nikkita is an amazing milker...her udder is not huge but milk her dry she fills back up..milk that out and she fills back up..and she flows like you turned on a faucet...just lovely to milk...

Anastasia gave us triplets...two does and one buck..all blue eyes
Ana is one of the three Nigerians we purchased last season...this is her second freshening...first with us..she is a great milker with nearly 1/2 gallon a milking as a FF...

we may keep Petals or whisper...Maybe whisper lol cant decide...we want to raise one from each buck to see how he does. Does he improve or not....


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Adorable! I love the black eye patch!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Whisper had two black patches ..makes her blue eyes pop...although look a bit brown here lol

her birthday pic


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## Jillianm (Apr 8, 2016)

So adorable!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

ohmyword! Such adorableness!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Daisy kidded a single blue eye doe this morning...Zelena is 3/4 saanen 1/4 nigerian


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Vixxon did well...seems my girls are kidding super fast this season..no long drug out drama...Vixxon showed no sign of pending labor at morning chores..a few hours later I notice her standing off having an obvious contraction...I went out to put her in the kidding pen, she started walking with me then she lays down to push..I thought ..ok we will kid right here lol..nope..she jumped back up and practically ran to the pen and in less then 5 minutes kidded a single buck. Both mom and baby are doing great

only two left to kid...Marie and Angel..both nigerian...: )


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

